# Need prayers



## Ajay (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi Brothers,

I am very sad, this day is one of the most painful day in my life. My girlfriend who's is presently studying in a seminary breakup with me because of only KJV issue. The seminary presently she is going teaches about VPP. They are teaching that all other versions are corrupted and separate themselves to those who don't hold to their VPP position.

Recently I joined in a seminary who don't holds to VPP. Though the seminary uses KJV in teaching and in preaching. They don't hold to VPP.

The girl didn't like this, consider the seminary and me as a apostates and compromiser. Almost we planned for our wedding next year. The seminary that I am attending now are not teaching any heritical doctrines, I am with the churche associated to the seminary. I never seeing them teaching and preaching contrary to the reformed tradition.

Its really paining me, four years we are in a relationship, now, I took a decision to continue my studies here because, its my heart conviction to work as a missionary to North East part of India.

Is her decision is right? I am confused.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Praying 3


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 9, 2018)

Praying for peace and the healing of your heart and mind. God has the right woman in mind for you. Take courage.


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 9, 2018)

Proverbs 21:19 It is better to live in a desert land Than with a contentious and vexing woman.
I'll pray for you both that the leading of the Spirit will guide you, and her, in this situation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 9, 2018)

Ajay: I am praying for both of you.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 9, 2018)

Ajay, yours is emotionally a painful experience, but receive it as a trial of your faith. On another thread I stated that we do well to judge by the ear rather than the eye. And if this girl has said that the KJV is her reason for ending the relationship, then with Paul you can say, “I was delivered from the mouth of the lion,” or with David, “from the paw of the bear.” The Lord will order your steps for any future relationship, trust Him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 9, 2018)

Brother, that is so sad to read. I feel so bad for you.

Sadly she has a bad error in her thinking and it has affected your relationship. I know she is not your wife yet, but if marriage was in the near future it seems that she could have started practicing submission to your leadership and influence, especially in this area. I don't know the details, but maybe you're being saved from a marriage that could have been very troubling.

But then again, maybe this will all work out and you'll be together again. 

I will pray now.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm sorry for your situation, Ajay. Four years is a long time to be with someone. As the others have said, I will pray for you and I will also be praying for your girlfriend and her heart. A breakup is painful (not the most tragic thing in the world) but it does definitely leave a sting. I would encourage you to just pour your heart out to Lord and trust that He is in control, not us. Whether you end up with her or not, the Lord never forsakes us or leaves us abandoned.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 9, 2018)

That she considers you apostate, therefore someone to be unequally yoked if marriage was in the cards, settles the matter. Whether she is wrong or right, is not the issue here. The issue is that she has followed her conscience and that is the end of that for you.

As others have intimated, you are probably _dodging a bullet_ here and should welcome the hard providence of God in the situation. Be thankful and rejoice.

While I have great affinity for the KJV, that I would presume that others who do not are therefore consigned to eternal perdition, would evidence some serious mental defectiveness on my part. So rather than being sad, rejoice that the God of all creation has revealed to you a path you need no longer tread upon. Let it be your prayer that it be the will of God to enlighten this woman in the fullness of time.

Continue your walk of faith and studies, leaving the matter in the hands of God.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Jan 9, 2018)

While it doesn't lessen the pain you feel now, a broken engagement can turn out to be a great blessing. 

One day you may realize that you owe her a "Thank You" card.


----------



## timfost (Jan 10, 2018)

Psalm 119:75-77:

"I know, O Lord, that Your judgments are right, and that in faithfulness You have afflicted me. Let, I pray, Your merciful kindness be for my comfort, according to Your word to Your servant. Let Your tender mercies come to me, that I may live; for Your law is my delight."


----------



## Ajay (Jan 12, 2018)

Many thanks for the prayers. God is comforting me through his word and through his children's. Yes, it really hurts me but I will silently accept God's sovereignty over my life and submit to his will. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

